
KFC Has a Problem in Britain: Not Enough Chicken - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/20/world/europe/kfc-chicken-uk-shortage.html
======
gargravarr
Watching this unfold as a Brit is hilarious. As I've told colleagues, this is
the perfect example of a production switchover done completely wrong.

They wouldn't last 5 seconds in the tech industry.

------
sevensor
Had to read half the article to learn that the shortage is a result of
switching to DHL for logistics.

